# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Potassium Sulfate



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I know where to order it on line but at 5 bucks a pound plus shipping it seems kinda steep. If I were to look for a local source, where would I look ? Is it considered a fertilizer? Does it go by any other name?

Thanks


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I know where to order it on line but at 5 bucks a pound plus shipping it seems kinda steep. If I were to look for a local source, where would I look ? Is it considered a fertilizer? Does it go by any other name?

Thanks


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Doomer, save yourself some trouble and some money. Go to the grocery store and pick up some KCl, packaged under the name NuSalt. It's considered a good substitute for K2SO4 and it's cheaper and more convenient to get.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have been trying to find a bulk source of high grade K2SO4 and have been unable to do so. I can find low grade which I don't want to mess with.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Rex, How can I determine if it's low grade or high grade? The last batch I got was from litemanu.com. It was 5 buck a lb. but I don't know if it was high grade or low.

Thanks djlen, I'll check it out. It would be more convenient to pick it up at the grocery store along with my Fleet Enema.


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

I would think that it would be high grade from litemanu.com. But what do i know









Moe


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The stuff from www.litemanu.com was high grade. It's a very fine white powder. Low grade stuff is normally not white, it will be off colored. It may have a distinct smell. It won't dissolve as easy as the stuff from litemanu.com, it's normally not as fine either.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Rex, just ordered 4 lbs.from litemanu. Should last me awhile.

You wouldn't happen to have an over abundance of Plantex CSM you're looking to unload would you?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Doomer,

I can spare you half a pound, which is really quite a lot. I doubt anyone that got a pound has used more than a couple of tablespoons yet.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Rex, I'm not in danger of running out at present but am concerned that when the time comes I may not be able to find it. Do you think you'll be doing any more group deals in the future?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If the demand is there I will do the deal.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks, count me in on the next one for about 3 lbs.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Three pounds? You got a pond or what?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

No pond yet but I am feeding a 250 gal., a 75 gal. and a 29 gal. All three are heavily planted and co2 ejected. I figure it's better to have too much than too little. I'll eventually use it.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

We have a list in the DIY section;
DIY FERTILIZER - Sources

You might want to try ecogrow next time. They have a really good trace element and give descent price breaks on 5lb quantities.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I may go with Miller's Microplex next time. it's about 2/3 the cost of Plantex. And I can get it locally.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Good news kids! I found a source on K2SO4. It looks like I can get it much cheaper than www.litemanu.com How does $1.50 a pound sound? Of course there would also be shipping charges to you on that. If anyone is interested then let me know. It is supposed to be the same grade as we have been using. I do have to get 50 lbs at a time so I will be looking to sell around 45 lbs.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I responded to your post over at The Planted Tank but just in case you missed it, I'll take 3 lbs.

Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

How many pounds you really want? Over at Planted Tank you said 5. Here you want three. Make up your mind.









Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Either would be ok.









If you get an overwhelming response I'll take less so that others can get in on it. If you get less of a response I'll take more.

I'm usually confused at the end of a day like this, sorry.


----------



## BenMontana (Feb 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I do have to get 50 lbs at a time so I will be looking to sell around 45 lbs.


Rexx, you can put me in to finish off an order. 2, 4, even 6lbs if it will help finish off a deal.

The stuff I'm using now smells like gasoline and leaves a flammable oily slick on the water surface. It burns a little if you hold a match too close. (just kidding) It does very faintly smell like a benzene based substance, or machine oil.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Rex, If there is still some left count me in on 3lbs.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

So far I have:

Doomer 3-5 lbs
BenMontana 2-6 lbs
Hawkeye 3 lbs

Still a lot left at a very low price.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

